# Deep freeze



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

This morning while gathering up tools and materials in the shop to start the day, I could'nt find the bucket of water that had the 8" and10" boxes in it. Looked everywhere, it just was'nt there. Then I realized I had left it in the truck last night.
Now it was about 3 degrees this morning which meant the tools were frozen solid.So after dropping the bucket on the driveway a few times I was able to slide the giant ice cube out.
The look on the wife's face was priceless as I walked through the house to the bathroom with this thing in tow. I laid it in the tub and ran hot water over it to thaw.


What a way to start off a Friday morning!:thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice!

Just let it thaw in the bucket, your boxes will be fine. My 10 and mastic tube fell victim to nature's deepfreeze about a month ago.


----------

